# mandare a picco



## andersxman

A me sembra strano l'uso del vocabolo "picco" nella frase sottostante. Quardando il dizionario mi viene da pensare che un'economia che va "a picco" stia andando benissimo... Che ne pensano i madrelingu*i *(caspita, non sono sicuro se si dica "i madrelingui"..)

_Lo sciopero durerà quasi un anno, costreà miliardi di dollari, *manderà a picco* l'economia venezuelana e provocherà danni irreparabili ad alcuni pozzi._

da de mauri:
2 in un diagramma, il punto che segna il valore massimo | fig., il momento di massimo sviluppo: _la disoccupazione sta raggiungendo picchi altissimi_


----------



## claudine2006

É un'espressione di origine marinara: una nave che "va a picco" sta affondando. É una frase fatta. 
P.S. Si dice i madrelingua.


----------



## Necsus

C'è anche questo nel DeMauro:
*1pìc*|*co*
s.m. 
[... omissis]
*Polirematiche*
*a picco* loc.avv., loc.agg.inv. 
1 loc.avv., loc.agg.inv. CO a perpendicolo, con inclinazione quasi verticale: _la casa si trova a p. sul mare_, _un colle a p. sul fiume_ | con traiettoria verticale e movimento veloce dall’alto verso il basso; in picchiata: _cascare a p._, _il falco cala a p. dal suo nido_ 
2 loc.agg.inv. TS mar., di ancora affondata, che si trova esattamente sotto la prora: _a p. corto_, _a p. lungo_, che si trova in una posizione più o meno vicina alla precedente.


----------



## Juri

Interessante che picco viene dal francese (Le Pic du Midi)ma non escluderei l'origine latina(presente ancora in Picus=picchio e in picchiare)
Qualcuno poi ricorda i picchiatelli(pazzerelli a parte)termine con il quale si traducevano gli "Stukas" germanici che bombardavano appunto
"in picchiata"? La "potenza di picco" di un trasmettitore TV e' certo ritornata all'italiano dall'inglese pick. 
Quindi picco va capito come salita a perpendicolo, ma di cose anche negative, come l'andare a picco dell'economia. (Speriamo di no)


----------



## urizon9

Ha niente da fare con `picconata`(una parola ho imparato oggi).Es.Come la piu accanita fortuna puo essere picconata.,(si` usa la piccone` per distruggere,frantumare etc.?)urizon9


----------



## Juri

Certo. Le pic e' in fr.anche *il* piccone, che e' stato metaforicamente usato dall'ex presidente della rep.it. Cossiga per le sue famose critiche, dette 
appunto "picconate".


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Nuova domanda*...

Allora se qualcosa *mandasse a picco* una barcha, significherebbe che questa cosa sta facendo affondere la barcha? Non e' che andrebbe verticalmente (come dice il dizionaro per 'a picco')
Avrebbe molto senso se la mia ipotesi fosse corretta.

?


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> _mandasse a picco_[/b] una barca, significherebbe che questa cosa sta facendo affondare la barca? Non e' che andrebbe verticalmente (come dice il dizionaro per 'a picco')
> Avrebbe molto senso se la mia ipotesi fosse corretta.
> 
> ?



Esempio:
L'onda fa andare a picco la nave = l'onda fa affondare la nave.

"Mandare a picco" è una frase _idiomatica_ per "affondare, sprofondare".


----------



## effeundici

Alex_Murphy said:


> *Nuova domanda*...
> 
> Allora se qualcosa *mandasse a picco* una barcha, significherebbe che questa cosa sta facendo affondere la barcha? Non e' che andrebbe verticalmente (come dice il dizionaro per 'a picco')
> Avrebbe molto senso se la mia ipotesi fosse corretta.
> 
> ?


 
Mmmhhh, no, le barche non si _mandano a picco_, si _mandano a fondo_ oppure si _affondano_

_EDIT: vedo che siamo d'accordo!!!_
EDIT 2 : ho googlato; _colare a picco _mi torna perfettamente; _mandare a picco _l'ho trovata ma proprio non mi va giù per una nave


----------



## Alxmrphi

F11, non ho detto che una barcha fa mandare a picco un'altra barcha! 
La spiegazione di rye (piu' facile da scrivere) e' quella di cui stavo cercando


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

L'idea a cui sono giunto io, è che, si dice che una barca vada a picco perché, in effetti, quando affonda una nave (mi viene in mente il Titanic), la nave si colloca verticalmente rispetto alla superficie del mare. Questo può avvenire anche su una barchetta e ciò giustifica l'uso di "andare a picco" per un'imbarcazione in genere. In modo analogo lo si usa per l'economia o per altri soggetti.

Se invece l'espressione suddetta - come ha proposto qualcuno - avesse voluto dire "salire", "inalzarsi" allora io avrei usato, più che la parola _picco_, la parola _vetta_. 
"Essere in vetta". 
Difatti si dice spesso, nelle classifiche musicali: "La canzone è in vetta a tutte le classifiche", nel senso che la canzone si trova in alto, ai primi posti.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Viene nominato "andare a picco", questo è la stessa cosa come 'mandare a picco' ?


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> Viene nominato "andare a picco", questo è la stessa cosa come 'mandare a picco' ?



Quasi. 

Una cosa *A* *va* a picco. Una causa *B* *manda* una cosa *A* a picco.

Spero sia comprensibile.


----------



## Alxmrphi

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Quasi.
> 
> Una cosa *A* *va* a picco. Una causa *B* *manda* una cosa *A* a picco.
> 
> Spero sia comprensibile.


 
Ho beccato!


----------



## franz rod

> nteressante che picco viene dal francese (Le Pic du Midi)ma non escluderei l'origine latina(presente ancora in Picus=picchio e in picchiare



Non mi risulta affatto che derivi dal francese.


----------



## Juri

Giuro di non essermelo succhiato dal dito.


----------



## franz rod

Non so dove tu abbia trovato scritto che deriva dal francese.
Dovrebbe derivare da una radice "pic", cioè punta, presente anche nelle lingue celtiche, germaniche, slave ...


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo il Devoto (Avviamento alla etimologia italiana), picco deriva da picca (punta); per picca lo stesso dizionario riporta:
picca: da una serie onomatop. _p.... k_, tipica del 'pungere'


----------



## TheFabFour

andersxman said:


> _Lo sciopero durerà quasi un anno, costreà miliardi di dollari, *manderà a picco* l'economia venezuelana e provocherà danni irreparabili ad alcuni pozzi._



costerà... ^^


----------

